# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Mass Egg Order : June

## stormhawk

For those interested, I am organising an order to a friend of mine in Europe. Here's the current species and price list. Please let me know if you're interested in any species either through this thread or PM. For those who intend to contact me via email, feel free to do so.  :Wink:  

List is in this order: Species | Price (US$)
[Click on the species name to view a picture of this species available from the web. Price in red means that bags are limited in number]

_Aphyolebias rubrocaudatus_ 153 - USD 15
_Austrolebias affinis_ Sud-Brésil - USD 15 (locality to be confirmed)
_Callopanchax monroviae_ Paynesville L97 - USD 25
_Campellolebias brucei_ - USD 20 (locality to be confirmed)
_Leptolebias aureoguttatus_ Iguapé 01/05 F1 - USD 35
_Maratecoara lacortei_ Formoso do Araguaia B2003 F3 - USD 20
_Notho. eggersi_ Rufiji River Camp TAN 95/7 - USD 25
_Notho. guentheri_ Zanzibar - USD 15
_Notho. kafuensis_ Nega Nega ZAM 03/3 - USD 20
_Notho. orthonotus_ Cerâmica II MT 03/3 - USD 20
_Rachovia pyropunctata_Bachaquero BBL 01/02 - USD 20
_Simp. adornatus_ Sítio do Mato - USD 20
_Simp. auratus_ Lagoa Grande - USD 20
_Simp. boitonei_ - USD 20 (locality to be confirmed)
_Simp. carlettoi_ Guanambi F2 - USD 25
_Simp. chacoensis_ - USD 20
_Simp. constanciae_ Barra de São João F2 - USD 15
_Simp. flammeus_ Nova Roma - USD 20
_Simp. igneus_ Igarité - USD 25
_Simp. magnificus_ Malhada - USD 25
_Simp. marginatus_ Barro Alto - USD 25
_Simp._ sp. aff. _stellatus_ Urucuia - USD 20
_Simp. reticulatus_ Altamira Xingu - USD 15

Image links were found via Google.

The seller also says that if all goes well, there will also be eggs of Simp. costai Formoso do Araguaia B2003 that will be ready by next week.

Simp. costai

Closing date for this order will be *Wednesday 22nd June 2005*.  :Cool:

----------


## turaco

JY,

Thanks for organising the eggs order again! The links are especially useful for lazy people like me to goggle  :Very Happy: .

I'll take a bag of Simp. boitonei please.

For those of you who went through our sensus, you will find some species we already have locally. It's sad to say though some of these species are not doing too well, so by all means you can order the same species again. It helps to bring in new blood too. Thank you.

----------


## stormhawk

Gan,

Glad to be of help.

So far I have the following orders. Names will not be shown.

Simp. carlettoi Guanambi - 1 bag
Simp. boitonei - 1 bag

About the boitonei, they're only found in Brasilia or in short, in Distrito Federal. I will re-check again and let you know the actual name. Most if not all of the boitonei in the hobby are from Brasilia itself.

----------


## selena

Jianyang,

What's the qty per bag like?


To experienced breeders,

Any recommendation to newbis like me? I like pretty fish that are easy to hatch, and can tolerate Singapore weather, another word 'Idiot Proof' killie  :Laughing:  ? Au, KL, Ronnie, Jianyang, Keehoe, Gan, Lily, Kho ......... any recommendation? I kind of fall in love with the Simp. carlettoi Guanambi.

---------------------------------------

Selena

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Selena,

I did not state the quantity of eggs per bag here because my friend usually adds in more eggs on occasions so the number can be a variable.

Anywhere here's a rough summary of egg numbers per bag:

guentheri, orthonotus, carlettoi - 40 eggs per bag
aureoguttatus, brucei, boitonei - 20 eggs per bag

The rest that I did not mention are 30 eggs per bag.

The "idiot-proof" killie on the list is Simp. constanciae. Easy to keep, breed and hatch, at least in SG's climate. 6 weeks of incubation and poof! the fry start appearing. Grow big fast and highly prolific species but almost extinct in the wild.  :Cool: 

The carlettoi is a new species (described in 2004) and indeed is a beauty. I had 2 fry from a bag sent by a friend in NY. They did not make it past the 2nd day. Subsequent wettings rendered zero fry. However, it is indeed a different species from its close relatives like the magnificus, fulminantis and picturatus. The fry are quite large upon hatching and have this distinctive black line running along their lateral line, starting from the eyes all the way to the caudal peduncle.  :Smile:

----------


## keehoe

Thanks Yang Yang, 

I will go for these 3, if they are not already in Singapore

Aphyolebias rubrocaudatus 153 - USD 15 
Leptolebias aureoguttatus Iguapé 01/05 F1 - USD 35
Simp. boitonei - USD 20 (locality to be confirmed)

Are these fishes require low temperature?

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Kee Hoe,

Of the species, only boitonei needs a little cooler environment. It is still possible to keep this species in Singapore though.

The 153 is currently under a breeding plan by some fellas here but the other two species are not yet established.

Make a decision from here and tell me your confirmed order as soon as possible. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## turaco

Selena,

Very humble of you(leh)! Experience or not, I'm sure you have more TLC than the guys, & that is more important than anything else. Go ahead, get the pretty fish, cause one day I'll want your fish  :Laughing:  .

----------


## timebomb

Great work, Jianyang. I like you to know we appreciate very much the work involved in organising a mass order.

I'll order some eggs but I have to ask you first how are the eggs going to be shipped. Is it coming by normal mail or courier?

Loh K L

----------


## stormhawk

Via normal airmail. Usually takes up to 14 days for the pack to arrive in SG. He ships in a padded envelope.

The price of the bags includes shipping costs too. Nett pricing. I will be paying him via Paypal instead of the usual cash in the mail method that I was previously using with him.

----------


## timebomb

Jianyang,

Would it be a good idea to ask the seller to send the eggs by courier instead?

Frankly, I don't like the idea of normal mail. 14 days is a long time and there could be a delay. Courier charges are hefty but if it's a mass order, we can share the costs.

Loh K L

----------


## stormhawk

The standard airmail method has worked for me quite well in the past few transactions. Only once did one package go missing in the mail but that was during the Sasser e-mail worm virus attack and he promptly replaced it with a new package, no questions asked. That was a mass order too.

14 days isn't a very long time. Sometimes the package arrives within the first week or so. I've had that happen before. It depends very much on the postal services. I used to get stuff from elsewhere and it took 30 days or more to get here. The maximum time for the package in transit from his country to Singapore is 16 to 17 days. Minimum time is 6 days.

About the courier service, I don't think I'd want to go with it since I intend to keep the costs down. I trust his service and he knows what he's doing so I'd just stick with the standard airmail method.  :Wink:

----------


## timebomb

Very well, Jianyang. Let's stick to the normal method of shipping then.

I'll take a bag of _Maratecoara lacortei_ eggs. Thank you.

Loh K L

----------


## stormhawk

That's a fine choice KL. A beautiful little fish too.  :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

*Current Order List as of 19/06/05:*

_Simp. carlettoi_ Guanambi F2 - 1 bag - USD 25
_Simp. boitonei_ - 2 bag - USD 40
_Simp. reticulatus_ Altamira Xingu - 1 bag - USD 15
_Leptolebias aureoguttatus_ Iguapé 01/05 F1 - 1 bag - USD 35
_Maratecoara lacortei_ Formoso do Araguaia B2003 F3 - 2 bags - USD 40

(This post will be updated according to new or confirmed orders. Names will not be listed.)

P.S. There will be an extra charge of 4% of the total order price to cover Paypal charges on the seller's side so I will factor in the cost during payment per person.

----------


## keehoe

JianYang, i am taking 

Leptolebias aureoguttatus Iguapé 01/05 F1 - USD 35
Simp. boitonei - USD 20 (locality to be confirmed) 

1 bag each. Thanks

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Kee Hoe, added to the order list. Thanks.  :Wink: 

About the boitonei, the egg availability is limited so if in the event of the seller being unable to meet the order, I'll inform you. Gan has precedence since he ordered it first so if there's only 1 bag available I'll let him have it.

----------


## keehoe

Hi JianYang, 

Simp. carlettoi Guanambi F2 - USD 25 

Notice have an EX besides our census on the above species. Any comment/ recommendation?

----------


## stormhawk

I lost this species recently. Had only 2 fry that hatched out from a bag a friend sent from NY.

It is considered very easy by the seller as the fry are raised as per Simp. magnificus or picturatus fry. It does have a tendency to produce more males than females among the fry.

If you intend to get this, let me know. I already have 1 order for the carlettoi.

Selena, do you still want this?  :Anxious:

----------


## selena

Jianyang dear,


OK I will take a bag of 'Idiot Proof' Simp. constanciae and that pretty one (carlettoi) that Kee Hoe, Gan and I fell for. 

In your SG Killifish Census '05, someone still have Simp. constanciae in his/her tank. Who uh?

---------------------------------------
Selena

----------


## selena

Hi Gan,




> Go ahead, get the pretty fish, cause one day I'll want your fish .


...............and I am eyeing on your boitonei too :Laughing:  . Confirm I am first in the line when you start distributing,OK?



-----------------------------------------------
Selena

----------


## stormhawk

> In your SG Killifish Census '05, someone still have Simp. constanciae in his/her tank. Who uh?


And that would be me. I have only one pair left and they're not spawning.

I'll add you up for the constanciae and carlettoi.  :Wink:

----------


## keehoe

OK Yangyang, i will go for it. Thanks

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Kee Hoe,

I take it that you're going for the aureoguttatus, boitonei and carlettoi? Please confirm thanks.

----------


## RonWill

Jian Yang,
You should list the buyers and their wants to avoid confusion. If egg availability is limited, let it be 'first come, first served'.

I'm also interested to know if anyone new***, besides the regular guinea pigs, are contributing to building the local species list 

Lousy Monday Blues note:
*** Kinda stupid, if you ask me, to rely on the few to satisfy the masses. The regulars are expected, as if we owe the newbies, to undertake bringing in new species, raise the fry, spawn them and then we're expected to sell the progeny cheaply. It gets worse when some balk at the asking prices of adult killie pairs but lack the courage to buy eggs online on their own initiative.

That said, I'd like to see interested hobbyists to get off their butts and do something proactive. With repeated low response and support, the initiative to conduct group orders will become meaningless, so don't complain when future orders are done privately.

----------


## timebomb

Ronnie,

I can understand how you feel about newbies not doing their part to liven up the Killie scene. But let's put things in perspective.

We don't owe anyone anything. When we buy Killifish eggs at high prices from breeders overseas, we buy because we want to try something new and not because of an obligation to bring in new species for others. 

We are also under no obligation to share our fish with others. When we do so, it is because we like to share with those whom we think are our friends and not because we feel a certain responsibility to do so. 

Do not feel obligated. We may be the among the first to breed and raise many species of Killies and it is our aim to promote the hobby but we do not have to feel responsible if things don't work out the way we hope.

It isn't a good idea to conduct mass egg orders in private although time and again, it seems only the regulars participate. If we do it privately, it would mean we have given up hope. We shouldn't do that because occasionally, a newbie comes along who becomes a regular. You can say this is true for Kee Hoe and Selena. 

Having said all that, I think I speak on the behalf of those who ordered eggs that we appreciate very much the work carried out by Jianyang to organise the mass order. 

Loh K L

----------


## imported_lily

I will get the following:-

1) Aphyolebias rubrocaudatus 153 - USD 15 
2) Simp. reticulatus Altamira Xingu - USD 15

One bag each, thank you.

----------


## stormhawk

Okay Ron,

As requested, here's the order list so far:

*Ronnie*
Simp. carlettoi Guanambi
Subtotal: *USD 25*

*Kwek Leong*
Maratecoara lacortei Formoso do Araguaia B2003
Subtotal: *USD 20*

*Jianyang*
Simp. reticulatus Altamira Xingu
Maratecoara lacortei Formoso do Araguaia B2003
Subtotal: *USD 35*

*Selena*
Simp. carlettoi Guanambi
Subtotal: *USD 25*

*Kee Hoe*
Simp. carlettoi Guanambi
Leptolebias aureoguttatus Iguapé 01/05 F1
Subtotal: (with boitonei) *USD 60*

*Lily*
Aphyolebias rubrocaudatus 153
Simp. reticulatus Altamira Xingu
Subtotal: *USD 30*
*
Total: USD 195*

All one bag per species unless specified. Order will be closed tomorrow, Wednesday 22 June 05. Please let me know beforehand if there are any changes.

There is an addition 4% charge on the total order to cover Paypal charges. I will factor in this cost into everyone's order when I do the necessary conversion and calculations.

Again I wish to state, shipping costs are already included in the price of the eggs. The prices are quoted by the breeder himself.  :Wink: 

*[Edited for Selena's order]*
*[Edited to remove Gan's and Kee Hoe's boitonei order]*

----------


## markc

Hi all, i have to admit this order is one of the most interesting one i have seen. The species are rare and super beautiful if you look at the potential side. 

Some fishes in the photo didn't pose well as their finage was not fully expanded. 
*Simp. boitonei for example

Some have lost its a bit of its intensity of the colour due to clear bottom breeding tank.
*Simp. carlettoi Guanambi for example.

Knowing that i can't handle more than 2 species at a time. I limited myself to only two.

KH

----------


## selena

Hi Jianyang,

Simp. constanciae Barra de São João 

Eh, can I pull out this order? After reading the past post on this species, I realised this bugger was once on the conservation project undertake by several breeders in Singapore. And I know, deep down under skin, I be the next one in line to fail. My shoulder (like chicken bones) will not be able carry the reponsibilities of propagrating the line and I been losing hairs like autumn leaves thinking about it  :Laughing:  . 

And Jianyang, this is my first time participating in the mass egg order (do forgive me if I seem undecisive), I would like to thank you for taking time and effort in organising it.

Thank you

-----------------------------------

Selena

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Selena, no worries you can pull out for the constanciae. It was under a conservation program which failed due to unforseen circumstances and a lack of interest from local hobbyists.

I'll just try with my remaining pair.  :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

Hi all,

*The order is now closed.* I will send an enquiry to the seller to see if he has all of the eggs available. He will be away for the Killis Taldea event in Bilbão, Spain from the 24th to 26th of this month. There might be a slight delay in the order if the payment is not done before he leaves on the 24th.

----------


## RonWill

> There might be a slight delay in the order if the payment is not done before he leaves on the 24th.


 Jian Yang, have that converted to SGD and tell us how much to transfer to your account. That, together with prompt payment from those who ordered, should close the deal sooner.

If Paypal remittance is a problem, let me know and I'll transfer the lump sump to the seller. Call me.

----------


## stormhawk

Update:

The seller just sent me an email today saying that he has all the eggs that we ordered available except for the boitonei eggs. He says that a few more weeks are required before he has any boitonei eggs available.

He did say however that he collected quite a number of Simp. costai Formoso do Araguaia B2003 eggs. He will be away in Spain for the above-mentioned KT event so he asks to enquire again on this coming Monday.

Gan, Kee Hoe, please let me know if you intend to change your orders.

Ron, thanks for the offer, I think it would be easier for you to settle the bill on our behalf first then we'll pay you via bank transfer. I will do the necessary conversions over the weekend and will post them up here. We'll send the payment next week.

----------


## keehoe

Hi JianYang, In that case i will take the other two. But Boitonei is a beautiful species to left out. Perhaps, maybe next time.

----------


## turaco

JY,

In that case, can I have a bag of Rachovia pyropunctata? I just wiped out Choy's babies  :Crying:   :Crying:  . 

(Choy, your Simp. auratus is doing find. Sorry about the Rachovia  ::smt022:  )

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Gan,

Sorry but the pyropunctata isn't available this time round. Its not a very prolific species so the availability is erratic at best.

----------


## hwchoy

> JY,
> 
> In that case, can I have a bag of Rachovia pyropunctata? I just wiped out Choy's babies   . 
> 
> (Choy, your Simp. auratus is doing find. Sorry about the Rachovia  )


oh my poor babies

----------


## stormhawk

For those who are interested he has eggs of the following species available as well:

Simp. flammeus (30 eggs) - USD 20
Simp. costai (30 eggs) - USD 20
Camp. brucei (20 eggs) - USD 20

For those who intend to get these please let me know by tomorrow (Wednesday, June 29th).

----------


## stormhawk

I have gotten a reply from Gan so here's the order list as of today (Tuesday, June 28th).

*Ronnie*
_Simp. carlettoi_ Guanambi
Subtotal: *USD 25*

*Kwek Leong*
_Maratecoara lacortei_ Formoso do Araguaia B2003
Subtotal: *USD 20*

*Jianyang*
_Simp. reticulatus_ Altamira Xingu
_Maratecoara lacortei_ Formoso do Araguaia B2003
Subtotal: *USD 35*

*Gan (turaco)*
_Camp. brucei_ 
Subtotal: *USD 20*

*Poh San*
_Simp. adornatus_ Sítio do Mato
Subtotal: *USD 20*

*Selena*
_Simp. carlettoi_ Guanambi
_Simp. flammeus_ Nova Roma
Subtotal: *USD 45*

*Kee Hoe*
_Simp. carlettoi_ Guanambi
_Leptolebias aureoguttatus_ Iguapé 01/05 F1
Subtotal: *USD 60*

*Lily*
_Aphyolebias rubrocaudatus_ 153
_Simp. reticulatus_ Altamira Xingu
Subtotal: *USD 30*

*Total: USD 255*

Order is now *closed*.

P.S. The seller says he will absorb the Paypal charges due to the cost of the order so we only have to pay for what we order.

[Edited: 010705 - Selena's Order and Poh San's Order]

----------


## stormhawk

To storm (Jeff):

If you intend to try out the costai please state your interest ASAP.

To Selena:

The flammeus is available, please advise on whether you still want it.

----------


## selena

Hi Jianyang,

Ok go head and order the flammeus.

Thanks

---------------------------------

selena

----------


## stormhawk

Okay then. Order list amended as per earlier post.

----------


## stormhawk

Hi all, the payment for this order has been kindly sent on our behalf by Ronnie (Ronwill). For all parties who have taken part in the order, Ronnie will do the necessary info on how to pay him for your respective share of the order.

I will inform everyone through this thread once the package is mailed out by the seller.  :Cool:

----------


## RonWill

Folks,
For those who're on the same bus, here's what Jian Yang worked out and I quote;
"Did the calculations like you asked:
Using an exchange rate of 1.68 during that period,

Ronnie: USD 25 - SGD 42
Kwek Leong: USD 20 - SGD 35
Jianyang: USD 35 - SGD 60
Gan (turaco): USD 20 - SGD 35
Poh San: USD 20 - SGD 35
Selena: USD 45 - SGD 76
Kee Hoe: USD 60 - SGD 101
Lily: USD 30 - SGD 50

Total: USD 255 - SGD 430 ~ (nearest value 434)
Just email everyone their share of the shipment and give your necessary bank details".

I can accept cash, ATM Transfer or online internet banking to DBS Autosave 024-003729-0. No personal cheques, please.

Thanks and good luck wetting.

----------


## stormhawk

*Latest Update:*

The package was sent on *Tuesday July 05 2005*. It should arrive within the next 2 weeks. I will update again once I have received the package.

----------


## RonWill

Payment received with thanks from;

07 Jul 2005 ATM OTRF  S$50.00 (Lily)
07 Jul 2005 ATM OTRF S$76.00 (Selena) 
06 Jul 2005 ATM OTRF S$35.00 
05 Jul 2005 ADV TRF I-BANK Ong Poh San S$35.00 

Nobody updated me regarding ATM transfer of 6th July. Whose payment is this? Anyone else heading down the bank soon? <hint hint>

Kwek Leong: USD 20 - SGD 35 
Jianyang: USD 35 - SGD 60 
Gan (turaco): USD 20 - SGD 35 
Kee Hoe: USD 60 - SGD 101

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, I'll pay you either in cash when I next see you or via ATM later today.  :Wink:

----------


## timebomb

> Nobody updated me regarding ATM transfer of 6th July. Whose payment is this?


That's mine, Ronnie. Sorry I forgot to tell you about the transfer.

Loh K L

----------


## turaco

Ron, I'll pay you via ATM transfer today.

----------


## keehoe

Ron, Can i pay you when i pick up the egg/ fish at your place?

----------


## stormhawk

Hi all,

The package arrived from France today in the evening. Collection will either be at Ron's place or at Eco. Please state via the thread how each of you would like to collect your share of the eggs. Thanks.  :Wink: 

P.S. Ronnie says he won't help anyone hatch out their share so do reply promptly.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## PohSan

Hi JY and Ronnie,

I will collect it from Ronnie's place on this Saturday. Thank to both of you for organising the egg ordering. Thanks.

Regards,
Ong Poh San

----------


## timebomb

Jianyang,

Who will bring the eggs to Eco-Culture if I want to collect them there? The reason I'm asking is because I have a bunch of Java Moss for Ronnie.

Loh K L

----------


## stormhawk

KL,

Ronnie will bring them over. Just let him know beforehand. I'll be passing him the eggs tomorrow when I go down with Gan to his place so he'll be holding on to all of the bags.

----------


## timebomb

Ronnie, let me know when you're doing down to Eco and I'll either try to meet you there or be there earlier to leave the Java Moss with Azmi. 

Loh K L

----------


## stormhawk

To all who took part, an update on each of your bags would be kindly appreciated.

For myself:

Maratecoara lacortei - 16 fry hatched, 12 growing up quickly now.
Simp. reticulatus - Close to eye-ing up. Due in 2 weeks time.

Do respond. I'd like to know how each bag is doing.  :Wink:

----------


## keehoe

For me, disasterous. Perhaps the timing is just no good.

Leptolebias aureoguttatus Iguapé 01/05 F1
Pass to Gan to babysit. I think he has more experience then me. May have to wait for more egg as the chance is no good. The peat was very dry when received. Maybe thats the correct way for this species? I don't know. I just lost confidence in it as time goes.

Simp. carlettoi Guanambi F2
Manage to hatchout 3 fry. One healthy and 2 bellyslider. But at the end all dead. Still having about 10eggs and trying. Pray as i try.

----------


## stormhawk

I'm not very experienced with Leptolebias so only Gan and Au can tell you how wet or dry the peat should be. I am guessing that it should be a little bit more wet because most of the Leptolebias are found in very cool but humid forested habitats close to the jungle floor where they live in small puddles. Several species are found in the open grasslands-type of habitat but these are usually the tougher species.

With the carlettoi, I find their fry to be quite tough upon hatching, provided the timing is right. I did not however, manage to raise the 2 fry that I hatched from a bag that was sent by Andre Carletto.

Its indeed a disastrous turn of events for you Kee Hoe but since you still have a few more carlettoi eggs, good luck with them and may things turn out better this time round.  :Wink: 

As for myself, I consider myself to have been lucky enough that the lacortei eggs arrived close to their wetting date. Imagine my surprise that they were already eyed-up when I received them. Now I know that for lacortei, it is best to receive older eggs rather than fresh new eggs.

My reticulatus eggs are showing signs of development and I can see the rudimentary eyes and part of the spine developing. In two to three weeks time I expect to hatch out some healthy fry, bar any problems during incubation or wetting. I will update on these when the time comes. If I have the same results with the reticulatus as with the lacortei, it will give me enough experience to try costai again in the near future.

As for future orders, I will organise another but in several months time until my lacortei are fully grown. Will let everyone know about it when I decide to organise the order again.  :Wink:

----------

